# Mk2 chopper custom



## Big Moe (May 16, 2015)

Well, I tried selling this old sucker but no one bit. So now I'm going to turn it into project. I think it's going to end up Orange, with a proper set of ape's . And maybe a springer fork on it.Tell me what y'all think about that. Thanks, Big Moe


----------

